# Roastchicken - Less breast, more BEST



## roastchicken (Sep 21, 2009)

After reading some of p-funks articles i wish to put into practise his 4 week block periodization.it will be 3 4week blocks with an emphasis on hypertrophy

I plan on posting up a full program for anybody to look at and help me make better, but before i write up anything i would like to know what the consensus is on a split i had planned on using for the duration. 

I wanted to use an upper/lower split

M - Upper 1
T - Lower 
W
T
F - Upper 2
S - Lower
S 

I would probably have two workouts for upper body. one workout to focus on chest and the other back.i would lay the workouts out so that my exercises were antagonistic i.e alternate chest , back , chest etc..

Let me know what y'all think and i'll post up some exercises ,sets and reps

Thanks for ya posts in advance ! RC


----------



## Built (Sep 21, 2009)

You had a look at my split? It might be set up the way you want - 

Horizontal push pull
Quad dominant
rest
Vertical push pull
Ham dominant
rest
rest

Ian King type of arrangement. 
Got Built? » Baby Got Back


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 21, 2009)

Thankyou Marianne !
your wise words did not fall on deaf ears honestly - 



roastchicken said:


> upper monday
> flat db press 5x5
> seated cable row 3x8
> db shoulder press 3x10-12
> ...



i guess what i will end up posting as my work out plan will be similiar exept that i will be applying it to the periodized program that p-funk wrote. My goals in terms of specific exercises have changed since then so it will be different.

shall i write it up so u can take a look??


----------



## Built (Sep 21, 2009)

Sure! I'll be delighted to see how this combines with Patrick's ideas.


----------



## Skib (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Built's Baby Got Back split... for some reason it really makes training more enjoyable for me... the only thing I've sort of tweaked is omitting arm work on lower body days and calf work on upper body days... besides that it's bad ass!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 21, 2009)

i wrote up the blocks in excel and couldn't get them in so i just attached them using snipping tool

it may not be obvoius but my intention would be to do both upper 1 and 2 during one week and repeat my lower body workout this is simply so i can alternate the first and second exercises
Ror example my first exercise in the first block on a monday will be incline BB press for 3x5 and the second exercise on that day (weighted chins) will be 3x8 however on the friday my first exercise will be weighted chins etc.. apart from that i can change a few exercises around just to keep things fresh.

M - Upper 1
T - Lower 
W
T
F - Upper 2
S - Lower
S 

what do ya think? Baby Got Funk?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 21, 2009)

Not to shabby!  You even have it in an excel type of spread sheet.  Cool.

patrick


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 21, 2009)

Patrick - with the exception of the unloading weeks am i looking to be training to failure on the prescribed rep ranges, so my lifts would always be heavier in week 2 compared to wk1because of the lower volume?

Cheers RC


----------



## P-funk (Sep 22, 2009)

roastchicken said:


> Patrick - with the exception of the unloading weeks am i looking to be training to failure on the prescribed rep ranges, so my lifts would always be heavier in week 2 compared to wk1because of the lower volume?
> 
> Cheers RC



I actually would use week 1-2 as build up weeks.  Don't blow yourself out training to failure, train just below and leave 1-2 in the tank.  Week two you can load slightly greater than week one and then in week three, go from broke and try and set some PRs before backing off in week four.

patrick


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 23, 2009)

just a quick after thought - 

what kind of tempo would you suggest ? 

should i be within the 40-70 sec/set realm of TUT,  this is just not possible with lower reps such as 3 and 5 rep sets (i can't see this happening.)

for example my 8/10/12 rep sets would be 0212 or even 0312
my 15 rep sets maybe just 0201

cheers RC


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2009)

just go controlled on the eccentric and then explode on the concentric.

patrick


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 5, 2009)

*Journal*

So,

Due to work commitments i have decided not to go ahead with my planned UD2.0 diet/training program (thanks to those who helped me with that, it will go in the back pocket for awhile!) and instead put into action the program outlined above.

My intention is to turn this thread into a journal so if a mod wants to move the thread go ahead. Hopefully this thread can be of use to somebody and also be a testament to the good advice that can be obtained from these forums. For an idea of the overall layout of the program please see the attachments included in the earlier posts but the jist of it is 3 periodized 4 week blocks of training.

Stats
Age 23
weight 15 st 7lbs (210lbs?? for the yanks)
height 6'3"
bf 13.5%

Supps
creapure creatine mono 10g/day
glucosamine chondroitin sulphate 1000mg/day
Fish oil caps ???
I will be lifting natural for the duration


Block 1 
1 Hypertrophy
2 Strength
3 ME

MONDAY 5TH OCTOBER 
LOWER BODY - 90 seconds rest periods

Squat ATG 3x5 - 80kg 
RDL 3x8 - 80kg 
Leg Press 3x8 - 235kg (4 plates a side)
Lying Leg Curl 3x8 - 39kg pin 
Leg Extension 3x10 - 95 kg pin

Notes
Today frustrated me as i felt like i was holding back a little too much, however as the workouts go by i will build up to PB's in week 3. I am used to training to failure so it's difficult holding back however by the time i had finished i still had a good pump. I am looking forward to increasing the loads!

If anybody has comments i'd love to hear them

Thanks RC


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks good. You want me to move this to the journals section?


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes please Gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2009)

Et voila.

Im sure somebody can change the title for you, i had to put something in


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 5, 2009)

Ha trust a welshmen!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2009)

roastchicken said:


> Ha trust a welshmen!



No, you shouldnt


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 6, 2009)

TUESDAY 6TH OCTOBER
UPPER BODY 1 - 90 seconds rest period

Incline Bench 3x5 80kg 
- as a result of a lapse in concentration i completed 8 reps 1st set 8 reps 2nd set and by the time i noticed what reps i was  aiming for it was too late so i just did 6 reps for my 3rd set -

Pullups 3x8 bodyweight
DB press flat 3x8 40 kg 
Cable row 78kg pin 3x8 (2 stacks of 39kg attached to a close-grip handle)
Preacher curl 3x10 27.5 kg

Notes
Felt good today ,obviously i am looking at about 90kg for my incline press in future workouts my bad i fucked up what reps i was supposed to be doing. 
As i am ramping up the intensity as weeks go by i decided to keep the resistance of pullups to just BW ( last set felt tough tho , man-up).
DB press and rows were standard both can go up a few kgs.
Preachers kicked ass ,i haven't done them in months and got a wicked pump from 10 reps with just 27.5kg looking to boost intensity on these too.

Taking it steady boyo RC


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2009)

WEDS 7TH OCTOBER

Having two rest days now. Bored stiff ,biceps a little sore must be the preachers it really has been an age since i have done such isolation. 
Got paid so juicing is definetly on the cards ASAP,got enough  !!!

pEACE ! RC


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 9, 2009)

FRIDAY 9TH OCTOBER 
LOWER

Squat 3x5 82.5 kg
RDL 3X8 82.5kg
Leg press 3x8 235kg (4 plates/side)
Lying leg curl 3x8 46kg pin
Leg extension 3x10 95kg pin

NOTES
Once again easy lifts all round .still week one so easy does it ,increased most lifts my 2.5kg or one pin. Leg presses were deep and became progressively easier through the sets - i felt like i could have done 12-15 by the last set. 

Looks like i will be juicing sooner rather than later.
waiting on some test prop, test cypionate and some EQ (rubs hands together with glee!).Honestly tho i would like to get my squat back up to around 100kg before cycle, lower body strength is lacking somewhat compared to my upper body strength. watch this space ..

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 11, 2009)

SATURDAY 10TH OCTOBER
UPPER

weighted chins 3x5 15kg added weight
weighted dips 3x8 25kg added weight
bent rows 3x8 70kg 
bench press 3x8 100kg
lying db tri ext 3x10 16kg db's

NOTES
Great workout . i can see myself bumping up the chins to 20kg easily plus dips can go 30kg+ .

Bent rows have always been dodgy for me and i feel as tho my posteroir chain is a bit to knackered from the previous days lower workout,my rhomboids and lats can really squeeze a much heavier load but my lumbar just can't stabilize. thinking of swapping these for T-bar rows or just supine rows. 

Bench was great although i feel of all my lifts this will progress slowest.


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 13, 2009)

MONDAY 12th OCTOBER
LOWER

Squat 3x3 90kg
RDL 3x6 60 kg
Leg Press 3x6 255kg
Leg curl 2x8 51kg pin
Leg extension 2x10 97.5kg pin

NOTES

Squats were great, felt like i had more reps in me every set. 

RDL's worrying me i have dropped the weight way back as i was not feeling the movement in my hamstrings at all ,it was all in my glutes and lumbar region. dropped them back by 20 kilos going to just focus on really stretching the hams and pushing my hips back. 

Leg presses were weak just gonna keep adding a few kilos each time i get under and see how it goes - working up to 5 plates for reps. 

Leg curls were great as were leg extensions.

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 13, 2009)

TUESDAY 13TH OCTOBER
UPPER

Incline bench 3x3 92.5kg
Weighted chins 3x6 15kg
Db press 3x6 44kg db's
Close grip cable row 2x8 82 kg  pin
DB lying Tricep ext 2x10 14kg

NOTES 

Incline Bench flew up , i felt like i could do 5-6 on my first set 

weighted chins were tough but i go em gonn get the 20 kd out for my 3x3 next sat!

Db presses were good just getting used to the weight 
cable rows were so so  ,think i need to drop the weight back and squeeze them more

finally i did tricep extensions instead of preachers today ,just felt like it! went a bit lighter and used perfect form. great pump


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 16, 2009)

FRIDAY 16TH OCTOBER 
LOWER

Squats 3x3 92.5kg 
RDL 3x6 60kg
Leg press 3x6 255kg 4 plates+1 10kg plate each side
Leg curl 2x8 51kg pin
Leg extension 2x10 100kg pin

NOTES

Felt strong squatting today this is great however my preceding lifts are suffering because my lower back is becoming tight. 

Leg curls and leg extension also feeling great right now


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 18, 2009)

SATURDAY 17TH OCTOBER
UPPER

Weighted chins 3x3 20kg added
weighted dips 3x6 30kg added
seated cable rows (individual handles) 3x6 30kg each handle
bench press 2x8 100kg
preacher curl 2x10 30kg

NOTES

Chins were great getting more activation in my arms than my back tho.
Dips were awesome by far my favourite movement right now.
cable rows were nice i dropped back on the weight and used separate handles to really squeeze my rhomboids/rear delts/lats
bench was solid even tho i felt a little fatigued ,would love to do this fresh as feel like i could throw the bar across the gym! lol

bam!! PB's NEXT WEEK 

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 21, 2009)

MONDAY19TH OCTOBER
LOWER

Squats 6x3 90kg 
RDL 3x8 60kg
Leg press 3x8 4 plates + 15kg each side (3x10)
leg curl 3x8 51kg pin
leg extension 3x10 100kg

NOTES
squats were great possibly needed to be heavier
RDL's still trying to keep perfect form and stretch those hams, gonna air on the side of caution with these
leg press awesome felt really easy, good deep reps, 2 extra reps on every set.
leg curls were tough today 
leg extension easy, legs felt pumped

Started Cycle today _ 

Test Cyp 500mg 1-12 weeks
EQ 1-10 weeks
Test prop week 1-3
Aromasin 12.5mg per day

rotating sites between quads and glutes.
eating 4000 cal/day bare minimum.
ingesting a minimum of 2500 cals just from liquid food sources.

TUESDAY 20TH OCTOBER
UPPER

Incline bench 6x3 95 kg
weighted chins 3x8 10kg added
db press 3x8 44kg db's
cab row 3x8 82kg pin

bicep/tricep accessory sets

NOTES

push exercises were very strong today, pb on incline bench
pull exercises letting me down ,chins were hard last reps at just bodyweight. 
Still feel good tho looking forward to next block and new rep ranges! 

RC


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh look we're doing a lot of the same stuff.

Im also following Patrick's periodization system, and Built's split.

Hows your training progressing?


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 22, 2009)

Are u refering to your Cutting Journal Digital?

i like patricks ideas and its seems to fit in nicely with the way i train , i get incredibly bored with programs and i am always switching routines around, thats not to say that i don't progress but following static programs becomes a bit stale. I am influenced by builts ideas and i thinks she's great but i didn't use the split she suggested although i did poach her exercise selections.

its a bit too soon to see any real progression however i have one pb under my belt (inc bench) and i'm striving to meet goals.
For that matter i shall post my list of goals which TBH i should of posted when i begun the program but its just been lying around on a scrap of paper next to my bed for the last month.

I am looking for PB'S for my 3 main lifts 

Incline bench 100kg 5 reps +

Squat 100 kg 5 reps +

Weighted chins 25kg 5 reps +

i am concentrating on these main lifts as they are first and my goals are only really aimed at completing the weights for 3 sets at the target weight.i beleve these are achievable given the time frame which is 12 weeks (i am 3 weeks in already). 

If that is you in that picture i am truly in awe but if it isn't then ! thats a scary avatar!

RC
RC


----------



## Marat (Oct 22, 2009)

roastchicken said:


> i am concentrating on these main lifts



No deadlifts?


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 23, 2009)

i am a one or the other kind of guy at the moment. there was a time when i ran a split very similiar to this one where i had 2 leg days ,one a squat and the other a deadlift day .

I am trying to focus on my squatting right now

RC


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2009)

Your program looks solid.   I want to see how your "supplements" help 

Good luck.


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 23, 2009)

FRIDAY 23RD OCTOBER
LOWER

Squats 6x3 92.5kg
RDL 3x8 60kg
Leg Press 3x8 265kg 
Leg Curl 3x8 51kg 
Leg Extension 3x10 100kg

NOTES

Squats rocked today ,i was going to to 95kg for my working sets but wimped out a little and did 92.5kg instead. i wish gone heavier cause i felt solid! 
but baby steps for now + this was still kind of a record for me, its not the heaviest i've squatted but its definetly the most sets i've completed with a given weight.

RDL'S were good really feeling the stretch in my hams and my glutes aren't taking over, i will increase the weight on these after i deload

Leg presses were flying up,legs felt like pistons today,this surprised me considering i put so much energy into squatting, completed 3 sets of 10 again so after i deload its up to 5 plates each side definitely!

Leg curls felt nice 2 sets of 8 and i failed on my 8th rep of the 3rd set

Leg extensions pumping my quads ,completed my 3 sets and i did 12 reps first set. includd some long negatives on last set to really saturate my quads with blood.

As far as my "supps" go i'm only 5 days in but i'm definitely getting the old placebo effect in the gym and the kitchen. It is possible i am feeling the prop already. My appettite is insatiable so perhaps the EQ is at work already, altho as i said before PLACEBO.

btw I am also using 

creapure creatine mono 10g/day
glutamine 15g/day
BCAA Powder 20g/workout day(during training)
B6 tablets 1000mg/day

Ultra fine scottish oats 
Impact whey protein 
maltodextrin post workout
instantized milk protein (casein)

As of this moment i weigh 226 lbs at 14 % bf , it is early evening and i ate awhile ago so next time i post i will do a more honest morning weigh in.

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 24, 2009)

SATURDAY 24TH OCTOBER
UPPER

Weighted chins 6x3 15kg added
Dips 3x8 30kg added

Machine rows 3x8
machinn press 3x8
Tricep pushdowns 2x20

NOTES 

First 2 exercises fucked me up and for some reason i just completely wussed out on my rowing and benching,opting for the no hassle machine options, i believe this is my body probably telling me a deload would be welcome!
next week going to do some lighter stuff then jump back on the wagon for week 5 baby!

on a side note i am really starting to prefer my lower body workouts. masochist?

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 26, 2009)

MONDAY 26TH OCTOBER
LOWER DELOAD WEEK

Squat 2x5 90kg - 1x3 95kg 
2 x DB Squat 25 reps 10kg db's _superset_ Walking lunges bodyweight 12 rep per side 
Lying leg curls 2x8 reps 46kg pin
Leg extension 2x10 100kg pin

NOTES

Squats were good atg clean slow reps .I did my two sets and felt so good i couldn't resist testing out 95kg got 3 strong reps and racked it ,could of prob done more 100kg startin to look real close now .can't wait to get back to this next week, heavy doubles comin soon.

Left out RDL'S and Leg press and went with some db squats and lunges superset, this is an old favourite of mine and i only did this today to minimise strain really i wanna make sure i'm supper fresh for next monday.

Leg curls and extensions were standard

I'm thinking about not doing any training on friday and saturday and having a complete rest, if any one sees this,What do you reckon?
 proper deload?

RC


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2009)

Deload for me is limited weights....maybe one fullbody workout for the week with one set for each body part (not to failure).    

I'd rest on Friday and Saturday


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

roastchicken, I just now checked out your journal. I am so glad to see others trying PFunk's program, because it is well thought out.

I tried it and got some of the best 'unassisted' gains I have had in years. I am almost 54 so gains come lightly, if at all. My only problem is the volume was a bit much, even the low volume weeks.

I attribute that to my age, and my exercise selection. But one thing is for sure, I will be cycling Patrick's program in an out (but with tweaking) for variety.


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 28, 2009)

TUESDAY 27TH OCTOBER
UPPER DELOAD

Incline bench 95kgx5reps 100kgx5reps
Chins 2x8 Bodyweight
Db presses 2x8 44kg db 
Cab row 2x8 82kg pin

NOTES

Felt so strong did pb on incline bench 100kg for 5 reps!
chins were nothin special
db presses were easy so next block gonna be going heavier probably gonna work back up to the 50kg db's for reps which are the heaviest we have in our gym unfortunately.
rows were solid ,mid back feeling strong.

weighed in a moment ago and i'm 230lbs or 16 stone 7lbs got a picture from day 1 and another from yesterday so i'll probably post them up tonite and then do it weekly. ok!

got a bit of a bug right now and i'm praying it doesn't develop into anything. gonna spend the next 6 days going to bed really early and eating shit loads of food.

gonna have friday and sat off, thanks for the responses and input keep track, watch this space!

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 30, 2009)

As promised here are my first pics.

The first is me natural on day 1 and the second is taken 7 days later one week into my cycle.

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 3, 2009)

*week 5*

WEEK 5

MONDAY NOVEMBER 2ND
LOWER

Squat 5x2 95kg 1x8 70kg
RDL 3x5 70kg
Leg Press 3x8 5 plates a side PB
Leg curl 3x8 51kg pin
Leg extension 3x12 95kg pin

NOTES

Good to be back in the gym after 6/7 days off .
Really happy with my squats ,friday i will go for 3x2 of 100kg which is a bit of a landmark for me.The last set of 8 felt so light i think i probably should have gone 10kg heavier or maybe more. 

Other lifts getting better are my hamstring exercises, working on my weight for RDL's and leg curls i'm feeling a lot more. 

Stoked that i did 3x8 with 5 plates, another mini-goal complete

In week 3 of my cycle and having some super sweaty nights! got to love sides!

will stick up progress photo at the beginning of next week

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 4, 2009)

TUESDAY NOVEMBER 3RD
UPPER

Inc bench press 5x2 100kg 1x8 80kg
Weighted chins 3x5 15kg + bodyweight
Db press 3x8 46kg db's
bent over 1arm db rows 3x8 34kg db's

preacher curls s/s db lying tricep extensions 3x12

NOTES

Really happy with incline bench 100kg feeling light will bump up next week, chins were quite tough and really tried for the last rep.
Db presses were challenging too today i was failing on the last rep of each set but i'm happy with the weight considering i had already completed sets of incline bench.
Rows felt awesome, really feeling the squeeze. i reckon the weight should go up quite quick over the next few weeks as this is a movement i haven't done in awhile. need to bring these up to around 40kg with good form.

really enjoyed the tweaks to the program as while as taking a week off, i recommend it 

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 6, 2009)

FRIDAY 6TH NOVEMBER
LOWER

Squat 5x2 100kg/225lbs 1x8 80kg/175lbs
RDL 3x5 80kg/175lbs
Leg Press 3x8 5 plates per side 250kg/550lbs
Lying leg curl 3x8 51kg pin/112lbs
leg extension 3x12 100kg pin/220lbs

NOTES
Great workout , pb squat!! 100kg is goal for me squatting ATG , feel like i could do more even, def could have done more reps initially.
RDL's were good slowly inching back up the weight on these but i'm being cautious, trying to really keep the stress on the hams.
All other lifts were standard ,hitting the rep ranges, numbers creeping up so i'm happy.

Weighed in 16 stone 9lbs (233lbs/105kg) 

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 8, 2009)

SATURDAY 7TH NOVEMBER
UPPER

Weighted chins 5x2 20kg 1x8 BW
Weighted Dips 3x5 35kg 
TBar rows 3x8 60kg+ (4x15kg plates+bar)
Close grip bench 3x8 85kg

curls/pushdown superset 3x12

NOTES

Not feeling the chins, for the second week now they seem to hurt behind my elbow at the bottom of tricep.going to scrap these as they are affecting the rest of my workout.

PB for dips working towards 2 20kg plates for reps
Tbars were good i like this movement ,hard to know how much your lifting compared with bent row.
close grips were strong this was possibly a pb but i haven't done the movement in so long.

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 8, 2009)

Updating my workouts -

Everything will be the same except for UPPER 2 which is not working out for me and feels like an unproductive session. the low rep chins are killing my tendons and affecting my WO.

For the record though. block 2 consists of these WO's 
LOWER/MON - UPPER 1/TUES - LOWER/FRI - UPPER 2/SAT

UPPER 1

Incline bench  
Weighted chins 
Db Press 
Db row 
Preacher curl/Tricep extension superset 

LOWER 

Squats 
RDL
Leg press
Leg curl
Leg extension

UPPER 2 

Bench Press 
Wide grip pullups
Weighted dips
Seated cable rows
Tricep pushdown/Barbell curl superset 



Anyone care to comment? its a bit of a tweak to the program but for the sake of avoiding injury.

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 8, 2009)

*Updating Goals*

gonna set some new goals for this block, here goes

LOWER

Squat 6x2(block2/week3) 105kg or 100kg x5reps

UPPER 1

Incline bench ^"^ 110kg 
Db press 3x8 50kg db's
Db row 3x8 40kg db's

UPPER 2

Bench 6x2 120kg+
Wide grip pullup 3x5 10kg added
Dips 3x8 40kg added


That should do it! trying to be a little more ambitious and possibly my "supps" might give me a hand towards a few of these. Bring on the IRON

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 9, 2009)

MONDAY 9TH NOVEMBER
LOWER

Squats 3x2 105kg/230lbs
RDL 2x5 80kg/175lbs
Leg press 3x8 5 plates/side
Leg curl 3x8 51kg pin
Leg extension 2x12 100kg pin

NOTES

New PB for squats and i could have gone for more reps too, had a spotter today so that gave me a little bit more confidence however there is a lot to be said for the 'fight or flight' effect of squatting alone.
Gonna try and put some more pb's out tomoro for upper body.

Still weighing in around 233lbs give or take a few

RC


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2009)

Doing good brotha. Whats the transition from kg's and lb's?


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 10, 2009)

do you mean what is the conversion ,1 kilo is 2.2lbs, or do you mean why am i posting kilos and lbs. i guess for the benefit of those who don't use the metric system and are too lazy to bother to work it out!

Cheers for the post D , keep one eye over here!

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 10, 2009)

TUESDAY 10TH NOVEMBER
UPPER 

Incline Bench 3x2 120kg/265lbs 1x8 90kg/200lbs
Weighted chins 2x5 +15kg
Db press 3x6 48kg/105lb DBs 
Db row 3x8 36kg/80lb DB
Preacher/tricep extension superset x3

NOTES

PB today ,absolutely smashed incline bench up.
Thinking of cutting out all vertical pulls for a while as even rep stuff on chins is killing my arms ,think maybe ligament trouble or a touch of tendonitis ,prob gonna post up a thread on the main boards bout it tonite.
Still got on the 48kg dbs as wel today ,if i was fresh i wud throw up the 50s no trouble.

RC


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2009)

Traps and chest are looking monstrous, man. Great job


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 12, 2009)

cheers Gaz .My ego needs a bit of plumping up! i seem to suffer from a text book case of muscle dysmorphia, never seem to look any bigger in the mirror. ha probably look to often

RC


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2009)

I think we all have that a little, but yeah. Try not too obsess over it mate!

Workouts are looking good. What kind of program is this?


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 12, 2009)

It is what i would call 'Block Periodization' but it is of course all Patricks ideas really i just added my own tweaks, also i did take some inspiration from some of the stuff built has written as well as what has worked for me in the past

It is 3 blocks of 4 weeks and the volume is periodized (sets) ,in each block  there is a different emphasis. For example block 1 is hypertrophy based (5rep+), where as block 2 is strength (2rep+) and  block 3 is a hybrid (rest-pause sets)

There is some snips of the excel sheet i made of the program on the first page of this thread but i've made a few tweaks which i outlined a few posts above.

weighing *17 STONE 2LBS/240lbs *as of today,putting on the mass, inevitably gaining a bit of fat as well but nothing i can't handle. 

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 14, 2009)

FRIDAY 13th NOVEMBER
LOWER

Squats 3x2 105kg/230lbs 1x8 85kg/188lbs
RDL 2x5 90kg/200lbs
Leg Press 3x8 5 plates per side  250kg/550lbs
Leg curl 3x8 53kg/115lbs pin
Leg extension 2x12 100kg/220lbs pin

*NOTES*
going to increase squats next ,going for another pb but at 6 sets of 2 reps so probably going for 107.25 or 110 going by how i feel. 
my 1x8  squat has improved ,aiming for 90kg for next week.
RDL are good atm ,really working the hams whlst working back up to a respectable weight aiming for around 100kgs with good form.
Leg press was solid, leg curls also gone up a pin with perfect form. Gradually adding reps to  my leg extensions ,nxt block i will be going for 15 rep sets with my original weight for sets of 10.

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 15, 2009)

SATURDAY 14TH NOVEMBER
UPPER

Bench press 3x2 130kg/285lbs 1x8 100kg/220lbs
Straight arm pulldown _superset_ Lat pulldown 3x10 ???kg
Weighted Dips 3x5 35kg/77lbs
Handle bar cable rows 3x8 68kg/150lbs pin
Tricep pushdowns 20rep _superset_ zottman curls 10rep x3 

NOTES 

Great workout for a number of reasons
1. good doubles on bench, striving for 140kg/315 bench real sooon.
2. pain free lat exercises, my elbow niggle did not make an appearence and on top of that got an immense lat pump.

HAPPY 

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 16, 2009)

MONDAY 16TH NOVEMBER
LOWER

Squats 6x2 110kg 2x8 90kg (2x6)
Leg curls 3x8 55.5kg pin
Leg extensions 3x12 100kg

NOTES
PB squats ??!!! 110kg milestone .whats next.
left out rdls and leg press as the squats to about 40 mins including loosening up and warming up sets. also i was pretty fucked TBH glutes and quads were pretty tired after and my back was on the edge of becoming uncomfortable.
still got to love the pb.

RC


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on the PB, man! Workouts are looking great


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 17, 2009)

TUESDAY 17TH NOVEMBER
UPPER

Incline bench 
4x2 120kg 
2x2 115kg  
1x6 100kg
1x6 90kg

Straight arm pulldown _superset_ lat pulldown 3x10
Db press 3x8 48kg db's
Db row 36kg db's

Incline db curls _superset_ lying Db tricep extension 3x12

NOTES
The volume on the incline pressing killed me today ,i got 3-4 sets ok with my target weight but i couldn't keep it going and dropped the intensity down a bit to finish off.
It all seemed rather heavy today, guess my nervous system took a bit of a bash with those squats yesterday.
lat superset rocks but get some weird looks with some liht weight used ha luv it
some idot all most killed me when i was repping out db presses ,knocked right into me going past mid press i was so mad but he was bigger !what can u do ...

RC


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 18, 2009)

Strong inclines, man! Looking big, too! Keep up the great work!


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 20, 2009)

20TH NOVEMBER
LOWER

Had a fucking disasterous session today really fucking depressed me . warmed up with a few light squats ramping up to 100kg then went to do my first working set and just fucked the form up ,i didn't make the lift. emergency racked it and just lef it at that . i've aggravated an old lumbar injury and i'm so fucking annoyed at myself.

Deload week early today i guess should give me enough time to heal up given the circumstances. Got to be happy with performance up until now so i've always got that.


Tomoros upper will be my last big workout then i wll probably skip an entire week of training. i might get in the gym and keep my muscles working a wee bit prob just upper body stuff tho

 RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 21, 2009)

SATURDAY 21ST NOVEMBER
UPPER

Bench press 
60kg x 10 rep
100kg x 2
120kg x 2
135kg x 1 
*140kg x 1*

100kg x 11 
100kg x 8

wide grip pullups BW x 6 
straight arm lat pulldown _superset_ lat pulldowns ???kg 3x10

Hammer strength dip machine 3x10 135kg 

Close grip seated cable rows 3x10 75kg

Reverse cable curls _superset_ tricep pushdowns ???kg 3x10

NOTES

First things first PB BENCH ! 140kg/310lbs  max lift i'm pretty stoked and i think theres def room for improvement

Todays workout was somewhat haphazardI wanted to try pullups to check on how my arms felt .it was ok but switched after one set to my superset as hopefully after i deload i can turn to normal exercises for verticle pull.

Had to use the HS dip machine instead of weighted dips due to a combination of my belt breaking and some dickheads on MY dip machine! but still maxing out the stack so i'm happy. rows were good but my back feels a little stiff due to my squatting woes from yesterday so i took em easy.

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 25, 2009)

23RD NOVEMBER
LOWER

DELOAD WEEK

Db walking lunges x12 rep/side superset Db squats x25  - 3 sets
Lying leg curl 3x10 55kg pin
Leg extension 3x12 100kg pin

NOTES

Left out the heavy lifts today and did a bit ME work instead won't be training legs for a week now. This session has left me with severe DOMS, i had forgotten how killer walking lunges are for the vastus mediallis!

24TH NOVEMBER 
UPPER

Incline bench warm-up + 1 set to failure@ 100kg x 10 reps  
Wide grip pullups 2x6 BW
Db Press 1 set to failure@ 50kg x 8 reps
seated cable rows 3x10 34kg pin
reverse curls _superset_ overhead tricep extension 3x12

NOTES
decided to max out and do a few exercises to failure considering i will have 7 days rest i guess this was a good time to set a marker on some of my progress. deloading starts now.

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 28, 2009)

28th NOVEMBER

starting block 3 on monday , i'll being focusing on rest pause sets for my main exercises. Gonna list a few goals too.

Squats 4x (4x3) 100kg 

Incline Bench 4x (4x3) 110kg
Bench ;; 120kg

wide grip pullups 3x6-10 bw+

DB rows 3x8 40kg

Just a couple of things i want to be hitting by the end of the block then i'm gonna switch up the program for something a bit fresher. thinking about that now.

On the 'supps' front i'm weighing in at 16st 11lbs or 235lbs @ about 15% bf def gained a bit of the ol blub since my startin% of 13.5 but hey ppl saying  i look bigger so can't complain. abs gone awol.

i'm finishing week 6 today and this is me


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 30, 2009)

30TH NOVEMBER
LOWER

Squats 4x (4x3) 90kg rest-pause sets
RDL 3x6 90kg
Walking DB lunges 3x8/side 20kg DBs
Leg curl 3x8 60kg pin
Leg extension 3x15 95kg pin

NOTES
This was a tough workout .The rest-paused sets for squats were pukey and i underestimated how tough they were gonna be , reaching 100kg goal is gonna be hard!

RDL's were great today really moving the hips back and my ROM is improving every time i lift ,i'm almost touching the ground with each rep with perfect form.

lunges were real tough quads and glutes gonna have severe doms.

RC


----------



## AskinsCG (Nov 30, 2009)

Very good stuff, I haven't had to convert kg -> lbs since high school. My brain is getting a workout here


----------



## roastchicken (Dec 2, 2009)

1st DECEMBER
UPPER

Incline bench 4x (4x3)  
100kg
90kg 
80kg
80kg

Wide grip pullups 3x6 BW

Db press 3x8 40kg DBs

DB row 3x8 40kg DBs

reverse curl preacher _superset_ db tricep ext 3x15

NOTES
Rest-pause is just brutal. i was genuinely shocked at how much i had to drop the weight to complete the proper set. considering i had been pressing 120kg for doubles it was a bit strange only pressing 80kg.
wide grips were good done with slow negative tempo ,i figure as i'm a lot heavier in terms of bw at the moment these will suffice.
DB presses sucked my strength completely sapped by the rp sets earlier however pb db rows @40kg!

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Dec 5, 2009)

4th DECEMBER
LOWER

Squat 4x (4x3) 92.5kg    3sets only
RDL 3x6 90kg
Walking lunges 3x8/side 20kg dbs
lying leg curls 3x8 3x8 60kg pin

NOTES

Enjoyed today ,despite not finishing my sets of squats the volume is a bit too much but hopefully i'll adapt soon enough. all else felt good .excluded leg ext as gym became crazy busy.

RC


----------



## roastchicken (Dec 6, 2009)

5th DECEMBER
UPPER 

Bench press 4x (4x3) 100kg
wide grip pullups 3x6 BW
weighted dips 3x8 bw+20kg
seated cable rows 3x8 
reverse curl _superset_ db tricep ext 3x15

NOTES
R-P sets are hard! gives me some upper body fatigue by the last set. 

wide grips feel good ,getting a good contraction but bw is enough of a challenge. 

dips are feeling heavy this is undoubtably a combination of not practising the movemnt for a few weeks and r-p fatigue from bench.

trying to train my brachialis and forearms by focusing on reverse curls currently

RC


----------

